# Beach Cats in Rehab!



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

As mentioned in another thread, I recently bought "the LiLo of beach cats", a 1975 Spirit 17...here you can see the striking similarity:



















Obviously, the ultimate goal is to be able to party like this:










But that's going to take quite a bit of work for the glazed-over trainwreck pictured above (the cat, not LiLo).

In another thread, I started documenting my efforts at rehabbing the old slag (the cat, not LiLo) - but I decided this process deserved it's very own thread. So I moved that post here as you can see below. I'm currently working on the next installment - so stay tuned!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - so begins the epic saga to "fix up the old girl"...

My first round of advice, if you're going to buy a crappy old beach cat, make sure it's ready to sail as-is. You can spend a fortune fixing things if you're the kind of person that "wants to do it right". I'm not that kind of person - at least not for this boat. I paid $200 for the boat, trailer and 2 sets of fairly good sails. And I could very easily spend another $1,000 or more if I wanted it to be mint. I don't.

I just want to use it as a learning and fun opportunity for me and my boys. We can learn about fiberglass work, rigging, painting, etc. without worrying about screwing something expensive up. Then we can have a hell of a lot of fun learning to sail a cat - until it falls apart. If we love it, we can then buy a Nacra F18 or something.

So, this project is all about seeing how inexpensively and creatively I can get this thing looking pretty tasty (from 20' feet away) and sailing pretty well (at least on days it's not blowing 70 knots). It's kind of like bl's "Low Buck" thread, where I'll ask for advice on how cheaply this stuff can be done; then report back on how much of a disaster (or success) it was.

The first order of business was a good power-washing, then taking the whole thing apart. The tramp needed re-stitching, the castings needed painting, and the hulls needed a hell of a lot of work.










First to the castings...a good cleaning with acetone, then a couple of cans of spray paint...





































Then to the seriously crappy patch jobs on the hull - which you can see in this photo...










The starboard hull was in pretty good shape, but the port hull (beneath patch in photo) had been crushed by wearing thin on the beach, then having some fatty climb on the tramp while it was on the trailer, crushing a section and holing it in two places.



















So, first we cleaned and sanded the area, then made a shaped backer by laying-up over wax paper on the hull area we were going to cut out....(learned all this from a buddy with some experience...and on YouTube)...










Then we pulled out the saw and went to town...










Then we sanded back at roughly 12:1...










We cut and glued in the backer-plate, held in place by eye-screws and fishing line...










And finally started laying up the new glass...




























Then it was on to filling and faring the other hull...




























And finally...blading off the stripes...










Coming up...the top decks which have a couple of soft-spots, a little delamination, and a couple of pretty significant dings...



















Then comes the sanding, priming and painting (and tons of other stuff)...

EXPENSES TO DATE:

Item 
Initial Purchase Price.................$200
Wheel for Trailer........................$38
Lights for Trailer.........................$30
Hitch for Trailer..........................$34
Epoxy Resin...............................$60
Spray Paint................................$27
Fiberglass Cloth..........................$14
Pinking Shears...........................$22 (my buddy and determined...not critical)

TOTAL......................................$425


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

"F'n" Buddies... Can't live with 'em...Can't tell good stories without 'em...

Surprising what a can of spray paint can do...


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

It's going to be a blast!


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn Smack! You're doing a nice job but its a hobie 16! Could you find one in solid condition on a trailer for 700-800? Seriously though - nice to see you salvaging this one. There are some cheap aftermarket tramps (not class legal) that you oughta look into if you need a tramp.

Delamination is a killer, but if you plan to take it one, the drill multiple small holes and inject resin seems to be a good method. Others look to install a deck access port where the delam is (thereby giving you the opportunity to cut it out and also get at any remaining areas). Thebeachcats.com website has some great info if you hunt.

Damn, I miss my hobie . . . Have fun.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

what kind if cat is that?, the boat I mean, looks like a cross between a hobie and a prindle


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, stink, it's a 1975 Spirit 17 (I added that to the OP). It was actually advertised as a Hobie, but you can see that it doesn't have the hull-rocker of a Hobie 16 (nor the arched forward crossbar for the tramp). The hulls look more like a Hobie 17, but the 17 doesn't have the tramp pylons. Also, the rudders are Prindle type.

It's really a Frankenstein mix of Hobie and Prindle designs. After asking around on the Hobie and BeachCats forums, someone recognized it at the Spirit 17. This matched the insignia on a trashed out main I found bundled with the other Hobie sails that came with the boat:










But I haven't been able to find ANY MORE info than that. I've searched all over the interwebs and NOTHING. Nothing about the company, the boat, nothing.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

heard of them but never have seen one before. looks like the prindle rudder casting without the auto kick up rudders


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Actually, stink, it's a 1975 Spirit 17 (I added that to the OP).


That's me being my lazy-assed self. I saw the yellow hulls and immediately assumed late 70's hobie . . ..



smackdaddy said:


> But I haven't been able to find ANY MORE info than that. I've searched all over the interwebs and NOTHING. Nothing about the company, the boat, nothing.


Again, (sounds like you might have found it but if not) check out thebeachcats.com (they have an associated listserve too if you are interested). I believe they even have (had?) an "I.D. this cat" section. Definitely some fanatics into long lost designs.

Luck.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - time for the next installment...

We left off having glassed-in the major damage on the hull bottoms, roughed in the fairing compound, and started in on the stripe removal.

The stripes were pretty easy with a top-of-the-line utility scraper (make sure you buy the one that says "Scraper" on it like mine). You just have be careful to keep the blade really flat in order to not gouge the gelcoat, and work side-to-side in a circular motion...



















Next was sanding and fairing the patches. Since sanding is the dream of every young kid, I made my boys help with this:










It took about 5 layers to get it just right...



















But it came out very nicely...










Next came the glecoat cracks. We used a conical grinder drill bit and went down to the glass. Sanded back the edges, and filled with fairing compound...



















Next came the deck work. Overall the decks are fairly solid, but there were 3-4 areas that had taken serious hits and/or were soft. Two of the worst areas were right at the forward starboard pylon.

Crushed deck - and unbelievably bad patch job with drywall tape..


















Delam with crack in top-deck at pylon..









So, we sanded them down to the foam and started rebuilding...



























We drilled 1/4" holes in the top skin ONLY and used the widely touted epoxy injection method (using an old chalk-line chalk container to squeeze it in).









One of the things I blew off in this technique was pre-taping the deck. Most people first tape off the entire area then drill to keep from making a mess on the deck. That didn't make sense to me, so I just drilled where I needed to, then taped over the holes to protect the immediate area, then punched through them for the fill. Worked fine and saved a lot of effort.

If you squint just right, you'll notice it kind of looks like the spawn of George Washington and Buckwheat. But I digress...









Next came the fairing and sanding of these areas...










Then the taping and buildup to match the no-skid height...



















I'll try to match the no-skid pattern in the gelcoat when I get to that point.

Finally, I had to fix the shroud chainplates. The bolts were missing, as were the interior nuts, so they were only held in place by the bar that ran under hull lip.

I drilled a bigger raggedy hole (not obsessing at all over the type of bit to use), bought a couple of these bad boys for next to nothing...










...epoxied them into place and filled the hole...and bada-boom!




























We faired the rest of the major gouges, scraches, cracks, etc. (like you see in the pic above) and finished up injecting the other softspot. Then it was time to figure out what to do about the nasty looking finish.

I read a crapload of posts and articles about paint versus gelcoat. But before even going down that road, I wanted to see if it was possible to polish off the gunk to the gelcoat finish below.

I started with heavy cut compound, and it began to help...but the skank ran deep...










Then I used an orbital sander with 120 grit just to see how much I'd have to take off to get to good stuff. I finally started getting there, but the coat was just a bit too thin...

Stripe is disappearing:









Primer is appearing...









So, this wasn't going to work. Now I needed to make the decision as to whether I would paint or gelcoat. Gelcoat is a bit cheaper, but more of a hassle. Paint scratches so easily, especially on a boat like this that takes a beating.

So, I've decided to roll this gelcoat stuff on...










A gallon costs 1/2 what the boat cost. But it'll be an interesting experiment. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

+++++++++++++++++

Total spent to date: $478.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm, I would have shot it with tractor supply enamel with a hardener added. And they have canary yellow.
Majic® Town & Country Tractor, Truck & Implement, 1 gal., New J D Yellow - 1030928 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Captainmeme said:


> Hmmm, I would have shot it with tractor supply enamel with a hardener added. And they have canary yellow.
> Majic® Town & Country Tractor, Truck & Implement, 1 gal., New J D Yellow - 1030928 | Tractor Supply Company


28 bucks a gallon. Me likey. But it says it's only for metals. Also, I don't want to spray. So it's gotta be roller or roll/tip.

I actually, honestly, seriously thought about being uber cheap and spraying it with spray paint. Really. But, as quickly as it would come off, it just wasn't worth the hassle in repainting and touch ups (take the boat apart, masking, etc.).

I figure if I gelcoat it, it should last another 40 years (or until it breaks apart the first time we sail it).


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

I've really wondered how this Appliance Epoxy stuff would hold up. It comes in both spray and cans.

Krylon Appliance Epoxy Paint White, Size: 16 oz, Net Wt: 12.5 oz

I used it on the plywood walls of my head instead of putting white veneer back on them. It's lasted three years so far. I doubt it has any UV protection in it, though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jetexas said:


> I've really wondered how this Appliance Epoxy stuff would hold up. It comes in both spray and cans.
> 
> Krylon Appliance Epoxy Paint White, Size: 16 oz, Net Wt: 12.5 oz
> 
> I used it on the plywood walls of my head instead of putting white veneer back on them. It's lasted three years so far. I doubt it has any UV protection in it, though.


Yeah I actually saw a couple of guys talking about using that stuff on their hulls. They say it worked.

But, judging by the black spraypaint I used on just the castings (it took 3 cans for 4 coats just on those 6 pieces!) - it would take a few cases of cans for both hulls. Then you have to deal with the scratches.

The numbers and durability seem to keep pointing to the gelcoat. One and done.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cool project to do with your sons. I'm betting they remember it for a lifetime.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Very cool project to do with your sons. I'm betting they remember it for a lifetime.


I hope so. That's exactly why I wanted to do this. I'll end up spending way more than the boat is actually worth - but it'll have all our sweat in it, and they'll know a few things about fixing stuff.

That is cool.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> I'll end up spending way more than the boat is actually worth


How much is a new 17' cat worth? Looks like yours will be as good as new when you're done.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> How much is a new 17' cat worth? Looks like yours will be as good as new when you're done.


A '70's era Hobie 16 that's in good shape with a trailer can go anywhere from $600 to $2000+.

A 1975 Spirit 17 in mint condition? No clue. It is obviously extremely rare (like a Veyron)...so maybe somewhere in the range of $450K?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good for you. It makes my heart happy to see you resurrecting this old boat with your kids.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see you getting your hands dirty, Smack.
Hey, do the kids get to retrieve their bikes off the junk pile in the background only when all the sanding is done? If so, nice motivational ploy.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow smack, you said in the op that you are not the kind of person to do things perfectly, but the quality of your work looks top knotch man! Esp that hole repair with the backing plate, I am truly impressed. Great work!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

On the subject of paints, did you know you can buy clear coat in a spray can? Expensive though, I think the gel coat is prob the best choice esp for a beach cat. I look forward to seeing your next posts regarding that whole process.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> Good to see you getting your hands dirty, Smack.
> Hey, do the kids get to retrieve their bikes off the junk pile in the background only when all the sanding is done? If so, nice motivational ploy.


That's the "garage" of their tree house above. Besides my wheelbarrow, they have all their outdoor toys under there...bikes, bike ramp they built, Nerf guns, scooters, pieces of rope, etc. It is indeed a junk pile. But it's their garage so they have the freedom to keep it as messy as they want.

What are you Nurse Ratched?


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Smack, you know we are waiting on some "during" and some after shots of LiLo too . . . right?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blowinstink said:


> Hey Smack, you know we are waiting on some "during" and some after shots of LiLo too . . . right?


Lilo's doing just fine:





































Solid as a rock.

Maybe more fairing compound?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> But it's their garage so they have the freedom to keep it as messy as they want.


As it should be.

But wait- if it's THEIR garage, what is YOUR wheelbarrow doing there? They better be charging you some serious coin in rent for making their garage look like a junkpile.
Nurse Ratched? Hey, thanks, Martini!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The best part is Smack can now say he gone through Rehab.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay a bit more progress...

The mast was pretty banged up, stained, scratched, you name it. Here's a couple of pics of the before...





































I had already painted the castings with a satin black spray paint - and I had a can or two extra, so I thought, what the hell, and tore into the mast.

First, I power-washed the whole thing, used a scrubber to get the heavy stuff off, then did a final pass with acetone on anything gooey.

I DID NOT get crazy with sanding, fairing the rough spots or dents, etc. I didn't care about that stuff...I just wanted it to look good from 10' away.

After that, I taped off the shiny bits, donned the mask and rattled the can...then...



















I put on 2 coats along the whole thing - and it was looking okay...










The problem was, I couldn't quite figure out how to blend the paint well enough to get rid of the overspray pattern...










There would be beautiful shiny spots, then dull spots. That just wouldn't do.

So, I hopped on Youtube and looked up "spray painting a car" - and found a video that explained it. I was "doing it backwards". In other words, I was getting a really nice flow on the broad part of the mast - then I'd go to the leading/traling edges and screw up what I'd just done.

I switched it...spraying a clean flow on the edges, then doing the broad side. Worked like magic...




























Not bad for Valspar spray paint eh? We'll see how long it lasts before it's trashed. Even then though, at $4 a can, I can do A LOT of touch up for cheap.

I used about 9 cans of spray paint ($36) - and spent a total of maybe 5 hours doing this thing.

Next comes painting the hulls. Stay tuned!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

"painting the hulls"?
I thought you were gelcoating?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gee Smack. Can you do that while slowly rising in a bosun's chair. (Force 5....42' max) ?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

oysterman23 said:


> Gee Smack. Can you do that while slowly rising in a bosun's chair. (Force 5....42' max) ?


No problem.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice work Smachster chronicling your work on this Spirit 17".

I hope you and your boys get to sail the 'heck' out of that beach cat when you're done.

Have fun, be safe.

Caleb


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Caleb.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I know everyone has been waiting breathlessly for the next installment of "De-Skanking Lilo". So here we go...

My plan was to gelcoat the hulls using this stuff:










I'd seen this video showing application with a roller:






They said 3 coats would provide good coverage - and I LOVED the idea of it lasting for years with the ability to buff out scratches, dullness, etc.

The issue was the cost...$110 (with shipping) for 1 gallon. And though the specs said that gallon would cover both my hulls - it was possible that I'd have to get a second gallon since I think that's the only quantity they sell. $220 started sounding a bit scary. I also found a couple of horror stories online about guys that used the stuff with bad results - although it sounded like they had done a poor job of prep.

I had also been looking at, and talking to lots of people about, Brightside paint. I'd seen plenty of videos of people applying it with roll and tip - and getting crazy great results. But I'd also seen lots of people talking about how easily it scratches. The big plus was the cost/coverage versus the gelcoat above. I found a source online that sold it for $28/quart. The specs indicated that I could get away with 2, maybe 3 quarts.

Since my prime objective on this cat restore was to do everything as cheaply as possible, I decided to bite the bullet on doing extra maintenance (which I REALLY didn't want to do) and go for the less expensive paint option.

So, I took a print-out of the online price for yellow Brightside to West Marine - who price-matched it for $28/qt. (down from $45). Booyah!

First, I had one more soft-spot to repair. Did the old epoxy injection as shown.










It worked perfectly. Then it was a final sanding and cleaning to prep for the paint...



















With the first hull up on the saw-horses, it was time to give it a shot. I used a Whizz roller and a foam "brush", rolling vertically, then brushing horizontally from the edge of the new paint backward. Paint straight out of the can.

I did it exactly like this guy is doing it:






Unlike his dark blue paint, however, I could immediately see that the yellow was not going to cover as quickly as I'd hoped...and I was nervous that the stripes would show through...










After the first coat, I lightly sanded with 320 paper, carefully cleaned the debris off, then laid on a second coat. Then I repeated all that for a third coat. Laying on the Brightstide was STUPID SIMPLE. Seriously, the stuff lays down like you wouldn't believe. It's pretty hard to screw up.





































Granted, it's not "perfect" - but I was pretty amazed at the smooth finish. And it looks wicked awesome from 10' away (which was my goal).

The problem with Brightside comes with the non-flat bits. I flipped the hull and started working on the top-deck. The roll and tip went great until I hit the pylon. Trying to roll that thing, then smooth it with the foam brush was a nightmare.



















With Brightside you really have to move pretty quickly. If you wait too long, you don't get the smooth flow from the new stuff into the stuff you laid down previously. It seemed I had about 3 minutes or so from the old section to the new (I painted in sections of about 18" from one end to the other). If I missed that window, the joint between the two sections wouldn't flow well, leaving some roughness. And you know when you're out of time when the foam brush starts squeaking. At that point, it's too late. So you have to just go from one end to the other in a single pop. You can't waste any time.

The pylons really slowed me down. So I came up with another plan...which also had it cons. I decided to pre-paint the other pylons...










The con with this is that joints between already dried paint, and new paint never smoothes out perfectly. But with the non-skid I was able to hide the problem pretty well...










The paint was so amazing that the original production flaws started showing up:










But I was pretty pleased with how it was turning out.




























The problem was...I was using a hell of a lot of paint! 3 coats, and you could still just make out some darker areas...










By the time I finished this hull, I'd gone through 2 quarts - and just a tiny bit of the third. This was getting expensive. I was starting to wonder if the paint was the right call over the gelcoat. But it sure looked nice:










It took way longer than I thought it would. Was way too much sanding. Was way more expensive than I thought it would be (I ended up going through just over a gallon of paint) - but Lilo is starting to shine baby!










So it was time to put her back together. I re-assembled the tramp frame and had my boys lace it up.



















It was at this point that I realized we had brought this skanky thing a LONG ways back...

From here...









To here...









We raised the mast, rigged everything, and hoisted the original, tattered sails for the glory shot...










*We give you the 1975 Spirit 17!*

Next is finishing up the rudders and tiller extension. Then it's off to the lake.

We're about to have some fun!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job SmackDiddy. I like the yellow 'Banana Boat' look. Chicks dig that color too, or so I'm told.
The proof in the pudding will be after you let Lilo play beach cat for a year or so and see how the Brightsides holds up to a little beach dragging and abuse beach cats get. I'd guess that a 2 part LPU paint or gel coat might wear better than Brightsides but at some point you just have to make an executive decision and just run with it. 
Looking good!


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow...Looking good!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Came out *very* nice. Should provide lots of fun for little $.

If I read it correctly, the new yellow paint ended up costing MORE than the gelcoat would have - any regrets?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> Came out *very* nice. Should provide lots of fun for little $.
> 
> If I read it correctly, the new yellow paint ended up costing MORE than the gelcoat would have - any regrets?


Thanks sloop.

You're right about the cost. The gelcoat was $110. I ended up spending roughly $175 on 5 quarts of paint (using 4.25 quarts).

My hunch is that rolling the gelcoat wouldn't have given me as nice a finish as rolling the paint. So I'm happy with that finish. It rocks. But, I'll definitely have regrets if this paint lasts less than 5 years.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

That is some great learning for when you take on restoration of your next GOB. Or, better yet, MY GOB. Mine is really dingy looking with its 35 year old gel coat and would really appreciate your looking after it.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Just really impressive!
I need to show this to a friend of mine is currently fixing up a SOL CAT 18.
Not doing quite as thorough a job, but close.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking good Mellow Yellow.

Thinking about the use of Gel Coat. My bilge looks as if someone took gel coat and painted it sometime in the far past. Now the coating is all pulling away and chipping. No real problem as I just took a shop vac and chipped all the lose and vaced it out. But I have concerns with using gel coat and getting good adhesion. The stuff in my bilge was white, very hard (like gel coat) and up to 1/8" thick. Maybe it was put on too thick as others had mentioned that could be a problem.

In any case did some deck glass work last week and wanted to get the job done, so I used Easy poxy (similar to Brightside). Painting was easy and job looks great. If it scratches, no big deal, I can sand and paint the deck in a couple days.
Regards


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks fellas!

Look, at the end of the day this stuff is really not that hard...at least if you don't expect absolutely pro-perfect results. It _seems_ a lot more daunting than it really is.

I'd never laid up fiberglass, I'd never repaired gelcoat cracks, I'd never painted a boat, I'd never done any of this stuff. And if I can do it, believe me, you can.

The other question is how my work will hold up. We'll see. But it ain't too bad for a newb.

I'll finish up the rudders/tiller this weekend and will then be ready to launch her. I'll put the pics of that (along with the inevitable BFS that will occcur) and the final tally of hours and dollars spent in the next week or so.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Look, at the end of the day this stuff is really not that hard...at least if you don't expect absolutely pro-perfect results. It _seems_ a lot more daunting than it really is.
> 
> ...


I am sure it will last just fine. As long as surface prep is good (remove oil,wax, dust, sand) which I am sure you did, should be good to go. I would leave her in the hot sun for a while to harden up the paint- a week or two if you can stand not sailing her. These petroleum based paints always take longer to harden than what the directions say. If you can let the paint get good and hard will last a lot longer.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

casey1999 said:


> I am sure it will last just fine. As long as surface prep is good (remove oil,wax, dust, sand) which I am sure you did, should be good to go. I would leave her in the hot sun for a while to harden up the paint- a week or two if you can stand not sailing her. These petroleum based paints always take longer to harden than what the directions say. If you can let the paint get good and hard will last a lot longer.


Thanks for the tip, case. I'll leave it for another week (although we're dying to get out on the water).

I did notice that the spray-paint on the mast took FOREVER to really harden up.

Have you (or anyone else) "touched up" the Brightside paint? I've noticed that in areas where I tried to go back over something, it left a rough texture around the new paint. Can I polish that out?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The PAINT looks good. Nice work, Smack.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Thanks for the tip, case. I'll leave it for another week (although we're dying to get out on the water).
> 
> I did notice that the spray-paint on the mast took FOREVER to really harden up.
> 
> Have you (or anyone else) "touched up" the Brightside paint? I've noticed that in areas where I tried to go back over something, it left a rough texture around the new paint. Can I polish that out?


Interesting. With the Easypoxy in called for priming (I used two coats of the Petit primer) then Petit called for two coats of the Easypoxy top coat. I was working in the hot hawaiian sun (probably should have put up a tarp but did not have one immediately available). I brushed on one top coat and it went on kind of heavy as the paint was evaporating very fast (had a nice breeze blowing with the sun). It actually was drying two fast making the paint go on really heavy. So I never put a second coat as I was afraid of getting what it appears you got. I am going to let the paint cure for 6 months then light sand and apply 2nd coat.

I think you should let the paint harden for 6 monts then sand out rough area, then apply second coat. I think what is happening is the second coats' solvents are reacting with the solvents (that have yet to evaporate) of the first coat and softening the paint. Unless you use a paint stripper (which is messy), sanding will just make more of a mess (paint to soft). Best to let is get good and hard then sand out imperfections- much easier to deal with.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Brightsides is easy to touch up. I h\ave found the key is to do it in the sahde, or the coolest part of the day, and use a 10%-15% thinned cup of paint and a foam brush with a light load- go back and forth, back and forth, and massage it in, if that makes any sense. Don't get panicky, let it flow out once the coverage is good and there are no bubbles. You can always fix it later, but you can't really fix it on the fly.

If you're challenged by brightside, thank neptune you didn't try gelcoat. now do you understand why amateurs paint?


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Smack, you are going to have some fun with that boat. Find someone that knows how to single hand and sails a cat well to show you the basics. I used to sail a Prindle 16 and in 15 to 20 knot that are more fun than anything on the water (except for maybe a windsurfer in some waves). Rig with a righting line (we used a 20 foot line say 1" diameter or more with some knots, throw it over the high hull and hike out to flip it, but get your hand up on the upper hull to protect your head when she comes down.

Rig some hiking straps on each side if you have not done so. A place to put your feet to keep from sliding off the boat when you fly the hull.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

casey1999 said:


> Interesting. With the Easypoxy in called for priming (I used two coats of the Petit primer) then Petit called for two coats of the Easypoxy top coat. I was working in the hot hawaiian sun (probably should have put up a tarp but did not have one immediately available). I brushed on one top coat and it went on kind of heavy as the paint was evaporating very fast (had a nice breeze blowing with the sun). It actually was drying two fast making the paint go on really heavy. So I never put a second coat as I was afraid of getting what it appears you got. I am going to let the paint cure for 6 months then light sand and apply 2nd coat.
> 
> I think you should let the paint harden for 6 monts then sand out rough area, then apply second coat. I think what is happening is the second coats' solvents are reacting with the solvents (that have yet to evaporate) of the first coat and softening the paint. Unless you use a paint stripper (which is messy), sanding will just make more of a mess (paint to soft). Best to let is get good and hard then sand out imperfections- much easier to deal with.


Cool. Thanks dude.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> If you're challenged by brightside, thank neptune you didn't try gelcoat. now do you understand why amateurs paint?


Like I told sloop above - I'm still not sold on that argument. I went with paint in the end because my main objective is to do everything on this thing _as cheaply as possible_. It sounded like the paint was going to be quite a bit cheaper due to its supposed "better coverage"...but it ended up being $65 _more_ than the gelcoat would have been (assuming 1 gallon would have covered the hulls). And that's because I found a crazy good deal on the paint. At retail it would have been almost double the price of the gelcoat. So that economic math didn't work so well. The paint was way more expensive. But I was already committed.

As I said, I don't think I could have gotten as nice a finish rolling the gelcoat as the paint gave me. So I'm happy about that.

But now it comes down to longevity and maintenance. If I ended up paying more and then have to do it all again in 3 years - it was a mistake in my book. I guess time will tell.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Lmy main objective is to do everything on this thing _as cheaply as possible_. I


 Well, duh.

As explained to you in another thread, you can't compare a gallon of paint ot a gallon of gelcoat. to determine your costs- you have to compare effective coverage, and cost of prep.

In any event, before it gets lost in the discussion, I reiterate that the results look good, smack.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Smack is about to get out of rehab. 

And the boat looks great too.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Smack is about to get out of rehab.
> 
> And the boat looks great too.


Thanks minne.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - time for another installment on the rehab of this old slag.

The last significant job I had on the pre-splash list were the rudders. If you recall, the originals were complete crap...










The raise/lock/lower rigging was all gone, the rudders themselves were painted wood, and one of them had serious rot around the pivot bolt. I'm no CharlieCobra - so rebuilding those was out.

They were a Prindle type rudder and casting - so I started looking around online for used rudders and parts. There were a couple of choices of rudders only for $80+ each, and a couple of rudder/casting assemblies for quite a bit more. But nothing "rehab cheap".

So, I looked for Hobie options, thinking I could just use a different set up. Same thing. $200+ any way you go.

Finally, I started watching Craigslist. And some dude in Pensacola put up a steal. Full Solcat rudder assembly, rudders - AND 2 extra Hobie rudders...all for $50. The shipping was another $56...but $106 was a GREAT deal...especially since I can sell the two Hobie rudders, making a few bucks back on the transaction.

All the pieces were there, but they were in pretty rough shape. The dude had Bondo'd one of them...very poorly. So I sanded them down, faired them, then painted them and the castings, then figured out how to mount them on the Prindle style gudgeons...










You'll notice the creative use of PVC pipe as spacers...










The lockdown cables were in good shape, but I had to rig the raising lines. For this I used cheap 1/4" braided line. The trick was rigging it so I could lock the rudders in the upright position. So, back to the PVC.

I drilled a hole for the handle and knotted the line with about a 6" tail. This way I can roll the extra line around the handle when the rudder is up, then tie off the tail with a couple of half-hitches. Works perfectly.










Next came the cross-bar. This is painted metal conduit, with PVC cap fittings hammered in to finish the edge.










I used nylon washers between the tillers and crossbar to handle the back-and-forth, then added the tiller-extension connection in the center using a cheap conduit mount with nylon washers again.










The tiller extension is also conduit to which I'll add a handle of some sort.

Finally came the mast rest. It ain't pretty, but it works great...



















If the weather holds, it's time to sail this slag this weekend! I'll let you know how the maiden voyage goes!

As for time and cost, here you go:

Costs $/Unit	Sub-Total
Boat 
Initial Purchase Price 1	$200	$200
Epoxy Resin/Hardner 1	$60	$60
Spray Paint 23	$4	$92
Fiberglass Cloth 2	$7	$14
Pinking Shears 1	$22	$22
West 407 Filler 1	$11	$11
Bolts/Toggles 2	$2	$4
Tramp Repair 1	$60	$60
Used Rudders (+shpg) 1	$106	$106
Paint (Brightside Qt + Shpg)	5	$36	$180
5/16" Line 4	$5	$20
1/4" Line 1	$5	$5
Rollers 4	$9	$36
Brushes 32	$1	$32
Acetone 2	$8	$16
Sander discs 1	$8	$8
Conduit 2	$2	$4
Sand paper 1	$4	$4
Jib Blocks 2	$13	$26

Trailer 
U-Bolts 2	$1	$2
Hose 1	$6	$6
Wheel for Trailer 1	$38	$38
Lights for Trailer 1	$30	$30
Hitch for Trailer 1	$34	$34
Lug nut 0	$0	$0
Stand 1	$34	$34

TOTAL $1,044

Hours 
Disassemble/Clean 6
Hull Repair/Prep 35
Hull Paint 37
Mast Paint 6
Rudders 12
Assemble 5

TOTAL 101


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good Smackie. 
I assume that was metal electrical conduit you used? 
I hope you are going to use your beach cat on Lake Travis for your trials. 
I'll recommend you hose your cat down with fresh water if you do take it out in the salty stuff. Heck, you are supposed to give your trailer a rinse down anyway, if it was in the salt. 
Hope you have a blast. Fly a hull for me, eh? 

PS - don't break anything as that will add to the hours and overall cost.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Way to go Smack! If you had any balls, you would challenge someone to a race on your maiden voyage, before you ever hoist a sail.

There, that should do it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay. I'll do the GR course on our lake. The first entry on a multi. No one will catch me.

And of course I'll be talking smack to all the other boaters on the lake as usual.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Smack, that looks fn great, well done sir!

Hope you have a ball sailing with the youngins.

If you feel like it put up some pics of it out on the water.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

So what was your mental estimation ($ and hours) when you said: "Its a deal". And would you do it again? I ask this assuming you set a new GR record for Lake Travis.
ps. CC awaits.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Unfortunately - no sailing today. Non-stop rain and zero wind. The GR record will have to wait until next weekend.

cc - the "would you do it again" question is a tough one. On the one hand, I bought a fixer-upper so me and my young boys could have a project together. However, much of the work was a little too technical for their abilities at this point. So that didn't work out as well as I'd hoped.

In all, I'd have to say I _wouldn't_ do it again. I'd find a cat in good shape...ready to sail. If I spent a grand to buy it, I wouldn't be out any money. AND I'd have been sailing for those 100 hours I was working. I'm not a big fan of boat work. I much prefer the sailing.

It's the classic boat trap though. The $200 purchase price is much easier to justify than the $1,000. But either way, you're going to spend it.

All that said, we've got a very cool, very rare catamaran that is truly ours. We can't wait to take her out.


----------



## H2814D (Feb 16, 2012)

Smackdaddy. If you went sailing this weekend I'm sure you may have discovered the tiller connection on the crossbar limited the movement of the tiller to a specific angle. This would cause grief while sailing. If you look at the connections on the Hobies, Prindles, etc. you'll notice they allow for an up and down (vertical) and a side to side rotational movement of the tiller against/along the crossbar. This movement is necessary while sailing, since you and your crew (if any) move fore and aft and side to side on the trampoline while sailing and when changing direction in the water (tacking, gybing). The angle of the tiller has to change when doing so or the angle will be either too high or too low to be comfortable for the "helmsman." 

Additionally, when changing directions, you throw the tiller in the water behind the boat, since it has to clear the mainsheet and then grab it when you get to the other side of the trampoline. Your idea was good with the conduit clamp, but you will have to work on that idea to accomplish the proper connection.

Another good idea on a catamaran is to make sure almost every part of the boat you could possibly come into contact with is not sharp or abrasive to skin in any way. Cats have a tendency to blow over. That's part of the learning curve and the fun of a Cat...flying a hull and/or hiking out on a trapeze. When they go over, someone is always coming in contact with something on the boat. I've been on the trap and have slammed into the tiller crossbar, the shrouds, the front forestay, almost everything on it, with new scars to show from each encounter. Wrap, tape, and smooth out everything you can.

The boat looks great though. People pay quite a bit for what you have done and now you know why. Not easy and not everyone could do it (even though you say so). You should have a blast when you work out all the bugs, but it's still a boat. So even though you wanted to keep it on the cheap, you'll be paying for it forever anyway. 

By the way, if that is your picture, you look an awful lot like someone. I just can't remember who. 
Sail safe. HD.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks H. You're absolutely right about the pay to infinity issue. I'll soon be paying for a trapeze set-up etc. It will never end. There's actually a H16 on CL in our area for $950 (with trapeze, nice trailer, etc.). In retrospect...oof. BUT you dance with who ya brung. We'll have a blast.

Thanks for the tips on smoothing and taping stuff. I'll start working on that.

As for the tiller extension connector, I actually am using a smaller piece of conduit than the crossbar. It's drilled so that the bolt on the clamp runs through the extender. This gives us the up/down as well as the side-to-side (as opposed to clamping the conduit in the space beneath the bolt). I'm not saying it will work very well - but we'll see.

Anyway, thanks again for the feedback, dude. And keep the tips coming!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Smack,
I would hold off on buying the trapeze. Sail her with none, you can still fly a hull and just use the hiking straps. When you get good go for the trapeze if you really want them. On my Prindle 16 it came with trapeze but I never used them. Always afarid of getting pitch poled and thrown into the rig while still on the trapeze. I felt I had more boat control and could fly the hull all day and go very fast with out the trapeze. Not too long ago a 14 year old in annapolis drown after getting tangled in trapeze. I would save your money until you think you need them (if ever). I would also were a good life vest, with a man overboard it is a huge help.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Great work, look forward to seeing photos of her in the water!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Unfortunately - no sailing today. Non-stop rain and zero wind. The GR record will have to wait until next weekend.
> 
> cc - the "would you do it again" question is a tough one. On the one hand, I bought a fixer-upper so me and my young boys could have a project together. However, much of the work was a little too technical for their abilities at this point. So that didn't work out as well as I'd hoped.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smack,
Those are good lessons and underscore advice given here by some sages when newbies ask for boat buying recommendations.
Good Luck with your GR world record chase.
ps: The rain has been nice.
pps: CC awaits.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice job SmackDaddy.

I hear you on the cost + hours <> sail time if you'd bought in sailing condition, but you left out one important thing that you did in fact mention in the OP and elsewhere.

You know how to fix fiberglass, use epoxy, paint and even do a little redesign as needed. All essential to boat ownership - and learning to do it a community college or on a larger boat is costly. Having the boys learn patience and sanding is priceless.

Take it out to the lake on a non-windy day - and then tip it and practice righting it in water you can stand in. Remember when pointing that rudders are your lift - and if you slide forward your hull will balance and provide lift too - forward when into the wind, move aft when downwind. On a beam run - just hang on wherever you can.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, and when you first right it after a flip- remember to release the main sheet FIRST. They sail faster than you can swim


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Chuckles. I was hoping to get some tips from you dude!

You're right - the experience has been good for everyone. They are all excited and know the boat pretty well now. It's all good.

I'll get some pics of our first outing. Hopefully all upright.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, not from me - I have very, very little experience on beach cats. 
What I know my middle son taught me in one day on a H16 in the BVI. 

I don't do dinghy sailing either. Wet is for the outside of the boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chucklesR said:


> ........Take it out to the lake on a non-windy day - and then tip it and practice righting it in water you can stand in.....


If Smack does this, he will be forever banned from BFS, no matter what he attempts to do to redeem himself.

The first time he gets wet on this boat, he better be tossed into the sail and bounce a$$ over elbow into the face of the wave that knocked him over.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No worries minne. I have no intention of "practicing" before hanging my well-toned butt off a flying hull in 20 knots while sipping a martini...for the ladies on shore, of course. It's just how I roll.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> No worries minne. I have no intention of "practicing" before hanging my well-toned butt off a flying hull in 20 knots while sipping a martini...for the ladies on shore, of course. It's just how I roll.


That's our Smackie. Vid please.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Smackers,
You might find that making your beach cat come about is a little difficult. If that is the case then just jibe that sucker. It will be much faster, fun and with a hint of danger! Right up your alley.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> No worries minne. I have no intention of "practicing" before hanging my well-toned butt off a flying hull in 20 knots while sipping a martini...for the ladies on shore, of course.* It's just how I roll.*


Hmmm ... aptly put, my friend; aptly put.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, the repairs on _"B/C Fiasco"_ are going well. One hull down (so to speak) and one to go. We went from this:


















To this:









That doesn't suck.

*Click here for the full skinny.*


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Woah. Where the story on splitting the hull open. Did I miss it?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Woah. Where the story on splitting the hull open. Did I miss it?


Oh....you missed it alright. Check the BFS thread.

E-P-I-C.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW nice job dude i did my R21 last November each hull. Nice work!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks sonofa. I'd much rather suck at the repairs and be awesome at the sailing it though! Hopefully that'll become the case over the next year or so.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> No worries minne. I have no intention of "practicing" before hanging my well-toned butt off a flying hull in 20 knots while sipping a martini...for the ladies on shore, of course. It's just how I roll.


Smack, in light of your shakedown cruise, do you have any revisions to make? 

Seriously though, sorry it turned out so bad after all that work. Looks like you've got it back in shape though. Learning experience, what?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> Smack, in light of your shakedown cruise, do you have any revisions to make?
> 
> Seriously though, sorry it turned out so bad after all that work. Looks like you've got it back in shape though. Learning experience, what?


Absolutely no revisions whatsoever! I had no trouble with the sailing - I just had trouble getting on the boat!

Once I was finally on it (after the humliating ride from that fine stinkpotter) - I sailed the hell out of that thing! AND flew a hull while it was sinking!!!!


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Smack, I was following all this at thebeachcats over summer, great work on the finished product- truly impressive from start to finish. She looks like a brand new boat from 10' away!

I think most beachcat sailors will sympathize with your fiasco (good name by the way), but believe me you will learn from every mistake on the catamaran and never make them again. After a dozen times sailing you'll feel like a pro and feel the boat as though it was a part of you, and be able to anticipate all the sail trim and adjustments to make in the weather. I just sold my P16 and have a big monohull. Although now that it's easier to get others to come out sailing, I miss that speed of 2 hulls. 

Great work man! Give yourself a lot of credit.

Oh and to chime in from earlier, definitely wait on getting trap wires, of all the times I used them, it was only necessary (windy enough) just once.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo sonofa, I love the "Bite Me" float on your mast-top. Classic!

That R21 looks like a fun boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Philzy3985 said:


> Smack, I was following all this at thebeachcats over summer, great work on the finished product- truly impressive from start to finish. She looks like a brand new boat from 10' away!
> 
> I think most beachcat sailors will sympathize with your fiasco (good name by the way), but believe me you will learn from every mistake on the catamaran and never make them again. After a dozen times sailing you'll feel like a pro and feel the boat as though it was a part of you, and be able to anticipate all the sail trim and adjustments to make in the weather. I just sold my P16 and have a big monohull. Although now that it's easier to get others to come out sailing, I miss that speed of 2 hulls.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Philzy! I have to say that the feel of the boat was really awesome. Flying the hull was just one of the most amazing feelings ever. I started to get a sense of the balance. Still lots to learn for sure, but I can't wait to get back out.

I'll take the advice and hold off on the traps.

Stay tuned for hull #2 - then...Fiasco 2.0!!!!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Well done smack. As a fixer of fiber glass , you're da man. I'd hate to have to do that with my 2inch yellow cedar.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Man. Yea the R21 was ahead of Its time, to me Its to bad I couldnt open up and rebuild these for easy traveling. For the normal person! Me im not normal so it does fit me. She is fast in light air and in 20 knots u can match the wind..


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - both hulls are now repaired, painted, and READY FOR ROUND 2!!!!!

*CLICK HERE FOR THE FULL SHABANG!*


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW that looks so GOOD like new!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks dude. It's actually been a lot of fun!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - both hulls are now repaired, painted, and READY FOR ROUND 2!!!!!
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE FULL SHABANG!*


 No S/S or brass skid plates this round?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No but wait until you see the underwater effect lighting! Pimpinnnnnnnnn'.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Smackdaddy and the cat. Good title for a book? I have been lurking and it is fun to see you play with this boat! Keep posting The ones that can have fun lead the way. The rest stay home safe and dry. Wet and wild is the way to be ! Just be sure you can get home when the fun is done. Regards, Lou


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks lou. I totally agree with you.

If it ain't fun - I don't do it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, after *our last outing in which we turtled the beast *- Lilo is back in rehab...










Repairing softspots that became much more pronounced while we were crawling all over the hulls to right her.

More soon.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> If Smack does this, he will be forever banned from BFS, no matter what he attempts to do to redeem himself.
> 
> The first time he gets wet on this boat, he better be tossed into the sail and bounce a$$ over elbow into the face of the wave that knocked him over.


Minne - dude, are you clairvoyant or something?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, we've been cleaning her up after our last outing and adding a few finishing touches. Check out the new name and pinstriping...










The pinstriping was STUPID easy. I was really nervous about not getting it nice and straight - but after watching a couple of YouTube videos and following their lead - bingo.

She's a cool boat...and the boys LOVE to sail her.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

I just read this entire thread while sipping a beer at BWW's in Belingham. All the links you posted take me to an absolutely heart breaking post. 

Beautiful cat. I hope yours boys give it to their children.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry about that X. I haven't updated those links since the accident. I'd forgotten about it - and I'm too lazy to do it now.

Here is a link to where Fiasco's story started. It goes from oldest to newest - so just move up through the chain if you want to read about it...

Beach Cats in Rehab

And thanks for the kind words. I too hope Fiasco will be a family heirloom.


----------

